# This is pure evil at work!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Not much shocks me anymore! There are just horrible people in this world. Today I read this story and can't come to grips with how people do this shit!! I'm shocked and horrified. I have no words!
Friends: Photo shows bruises on boy hung by feet, beaten | Local News - WCVB Home


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hell itself is too good for people like this...

Let ME have them first.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Death is truly too good for them!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

"Jillian Tait and Fellenbaum went car shopping, bought pizza and engaged in sexual activity as the boy lay dying Tuesday after weeks of escalating abuse that ended in three days of systematic torture, officials said."

You're right, pure evil. They should be strung up by their feet and be beaten like a pinata until they stop breathing. Disgusting.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Really, does anything surprise us anymore. Just pick up the newspaper on almost any day or turn on the news --- I just think it is getting more difficult to shock us. As an example look at the guy who left his son in the car (Atlanta?) in the heat all day ----- and just forgot about him. Sure. The best we cazn do is protect our own children and grandchildren. How often is the the live in boyfriend who does this stuff?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> "Jillian Tait and Fellenbaum went car shopping, bought pizza and engaged in sexual activity as the boy lay dying Tuesday after weeks of escalating abuse that ended in three days of systematic torture, officials said."
> 
> You're right, pure evil. They should be strung up by their feet and be beaten like a pinata until they stop breathing. Disgusting.


If the end result is, they stop breathing, the punishment is too humane...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Their evil will be rewarded. Their time in prison will be very unpleasant once the other inmates recognize them. The torture that child experienced will be nothing compared to the tirture that will endure after they die. The little boy, on the other hand, has no tears, now.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Mish said:


> Not much shocks me anymore! There are just horrible people in this world. Today I read this story and can't come to grips with how people do this shit!! I'm shocked and horrified. I have no words!
> Friends: Photo shows bruises on boy hung by feet, beaten | Local News - WCVB Home


Me nether Mish. I once was talking to someone in the know on these kinds of things and he told me that these traits in a person goes back for a generation or more. A child has been beaten so much that he/she believes this is normal behavior.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If is is any consolation, the kid is in a better place. May they rot in jail before they rot in hell.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> Death is truly too good for them!!


The same death as endured by the child after months of abuse would seem appropriate to me.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I couldn't even read the whole article. Just looking at the picture of his sweet little face was enough to break my heart. I don't want to know what they did to him. I don't even want to think about it. I just need to know that somebody makes them suffer for what that precious baby went through. Too bad there's not enough suffering in the world that will bring him back and take away the pain and torment he must have gone through.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Whatever happens to them I hope they suffer. 

Kahlan, be glad you didn't read the whole thing. I first read this story at about 8am and I'm still sickened by it.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Here they get raped first, then either burnt or cut up for "muti". Muti supposedly cures everything from a headache to HIV. Supposedly even better than Rhino horn.
Doctor, When I look at my 2 yr old and think of someone hurting her I get really bad thoughts. Thoughts like tying them naked to a anthill and smearing honey up there ass so they can slowly be eaten alive. With a drip of course. Don't want them dying to fast now do we. Does this make me a bad person?

On another note, my sister has adopted two boys that were saved from a situation like that. One was 3 the younger brother was 1.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Here they get raped first, then either burnt or cut up for "muti". Muti supposedly cures everything from a headache to HIV. Supposedly even better than Rhino horn.
> Doctor, When I look at my 2 yr old and think of someone hurting her I get really bad thoughts. Thoughts like tying them naked to a anthill and smearing honey up there ass so they can slowly be eaten alive. With a drip of course. Don't want them dying to fast now do we. Does this make me a bad person?
> 
> On another note, my sister has adopted two boys that were saved from a situation like that. One was 3 the younger brother was 1.


That was wholly unnecessary.
This isn't a contest of grotesqueness.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant imagine what that little child went through. Hurts my heart.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> That was wholly unnecessary.
> This isn't a contest of grotesqueness.


That doesn't even begin to describe what those people deserve!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I couldn't even read the whole article. Just looking at the picture of his sweet little face was enough to break my heart. I don't want to know what they did to him. I don't even want to think about it. I just need to know that somebody makes them suffer for what that precious baby went through. Too bad there's not enough suffering in the world that will bring him back and take away the pain and torment he must have gone through.


I could only read the headline and look at the mug shots of those two examples of pure evil.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had people tell me I am wrong, people that should know more than I on such things, but I believe there is a special kind of hell for people like that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While this is too good for the evil bastard, Let him be eaten alive by ants.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just stretch their necks. They are not worth the price of two bullets to the back of the head. And torturing them makes us as bad as them.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Let me have them.... give them a knife each to defend themselves against me, I want to take my time cutting them and making them bleed. I would make it last like they did to that poor little boy. My heart broke when I saw his face but then I got Pissed! I want them to myself!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

What about this poor girl that the government took from her parents for smoking pot. 





This is very sad and the CPS said they are not responsible for who they give children to.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The sad fact is no matter what retribution was done to them, they wouldn't understand it. People that are that sick and evil just don't get it. I'd bet you right now they are taking the position of the victim and blaming society or whoever they can for their heinous act. That's just they way these people operate. 

Hey Mish I see the butterfly is back, nice...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Just stretch their necks. They are not worth the price of two bullets to the back of the head. And torturing them makes us as bad as them.


In a case like this, to do that to a helpless baby...I disagree with you Inor. They need to really suffer for what they've done. 
I hope jail and prison give them both many years of pain and suffering, but the unfortunate fact is; they will most likely be put in isolation. 
Maybe Pennsylvania has the Death Penalty??


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That was wholly unnecessary.
> This isn't a contest of grotesqueness.


Apologies, was having a very dark week. Was not a competition - just reinforcing the absolute depravity of the majority of people in this world. You are all shocked by this because it's in the news. Here it's so commonplace it's not even newsworthy anymore. We are sadly becoming hardened to the depravity of man.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Coming from a parent that would have made those two look like choir people. I would be the first to sign up to be their executioner. They should be made to beg for the release of death. When I see things like this it makes me think what would happen if someone did this to my daughter or (grandchildren if I had them). There would be NO safe place on God's green earth they would be able to hide. Because Hell or high water I would find them, and would do things to them that would make the devil himself scared.

I agree the little boy has no more tears and is in a much better place, but as a parent I take that title to be her protector no matter what. My daughter is 23 now (and so much like me it's not funny). If you hurt mine there isn't enough law enforcement to keep you alive.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> Not much shocks me anymore! There are just horrible people in this world. Today I read this story and can't come to grips with how people do this shit!! I'm shocked and horrified. I have no words!
> Friends: Photo shows bruises on boy hung by feet, beaten | Local News - WCVB Home


 stone them to death


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have investigated too many abuse cases. I have to sympathize with the offenders to get confessions, that is by far the hardest thing I have ever done. Making their crimes seem insignificant and using terms like: "well, wit's not like we are dealing with murder here" or "We know you didn't mean to kill the baby, everyone has a breaking point". BARF


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

I got as far as the title of the media report in the OP. I'm not wanting to experience any imagery from past experiences. 

Cruel and unusual punishment aside, take some pointers from Rendition, and go as far as a blood transfusion to keep a person alive whilst torturing them for months on end. I'm shocked that more legitimate vigilantism (rather than what the left labels as such) doesn't occur in this country.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I find it strange that this shocks you. It's not like these kinds of crimes are anything new. We had one several years ago in the Tidewater region who put her new born in the microwave and nuke him.

Actually drano down their throats is probably what they deserve


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The fact is in prison,these kind of people don't go over well with the other prisoners,they take a dim view of people like that.they will suffer greatly for their act.may not live to serve their sentences.too bad that the prisoners who punish them will face charges for their demise.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe they will go into a prison with death row or lifer inmates who could care less about additional charges. Either way, their time in prison won't be good. The inmates will see to it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

it wasn't their kid but obviously parents can hope to be able to communicate with their children in ways that do not require do you support sadly in society or institutions the milithe view so let's go and corrections all are still unable to communicate in a way that they do not have to resort to violence it's really just part of society and in this case it's a sad story. it seems in this case the parents would have been far better in just putting the toast in his mouth if they wanted to force the food into him none the less what occurred is not much different than what the government does to people that don't obey it comply or die that is Western society if this couple is evil and so too is Western society


the act is exactly what government does for refusal however the cause and the actor is temperate the methods are comparable


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> I find it strange that this shocks you. It's not like these kinds of crimes are anything new. We had one several years ago in the Tidewater region who put her new born in the microwave and nuke him.
> 
> Actually drano down their throats is probably what they deserve


I've actually discovered that the older I get, I'm comparatively more sensitive emotionally to the plight of others. I can only presume that many people experience the same.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> it wasn't their kid but obviously parents can hope to be able to communicate with their children in ways that do not require do you support sadly in society or institutions the milithe view so let's go and corrections all are still unable to communicate in a way that they do not have to resort to violence it's really just part of society and in this case it's a sad story. it seems in this case the parents would have been far better in just putting the toast in his mouth if they wanted to force the food into him none the less what occurred is not much different than what the government does to people that don't obey it comply or die that is Western society if this couple is evil and so too is Western society
> 
> the act is exactly what government does for refusal however the cause and the actor is temperate the methods are comparable


Will,
I have had some good natured fun with you in the past. But this post of yours just royally pisses me off. We are talking about a 3 year old child that was murdered! There is no comparison in this situation to some "oppressive" government. C'mon man. You should probably delete your last post.
Thanks


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bombs aregoing off across the Middle East in Ukraine. I'm guessing you think no one dies in war and that no children are the victims of drone strikes or fighter jet bombing runs you're living ignorant that this stuff happens day in and day out to young children worse things happen to young children actually I wouldn't say this is a positive event but it's not the worst it could have been. they were abusive lots of parents are. just like lots of parts of government can be abusive. this is why im libertarian we need to ensure that we as individuals can defend ourselves if we support freedom of all people then it instills positive values within society for the treatment of others instead of a government that inslaves and rules its people by force if necessary. hopefully you realize some people survived abuse some living disabled for life some chronicly in Pain and torment and suffering day in and day out this is a small occurrence and the child was freed of abuse personally I'd rather die than live a life being tortured and I would sooner kill than die

it's not an exceptional circumstance there's people that are abducted Beaten raped and killed it may seem like a really horrible thing but it could have been a lot worse basically in this case parents went to far kid died there's tons of parents meeting their kids this is no circumstance the only thing that sets this apart is that they restrained him and they killed him there's lots of murderers in the US some are worse than this one not all them involving firearms or knives that people get beaten to death in this case it was a small defenseless child but there's lots of small defenseless women and small defenseless guys if you end up being taken by someone who is bigger and more powerful than them it plays itself out time and time again personally I don't see this is an extreme or horiffic circumstance beyond all the other horrible occurrences the parents were extreme but that was their choice their child was their child we can only hope that our education system of education system that they were in values and educates them to be responsible adults not people who beat other people up to get their way


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will, are you rambling into some device that types for you? If so, you might want to either use a better one, or take the time to type it, yourself. This is ridiculous.

As far as I can tell, you are likening this inhumanity to the wars going on across the globe and to acts of violence being committed against adults who can't defend themselves. Is that correct?

If that be the case, I would like to respond by saying it is natural that the torture and death of a defenseless child stirs stronger emotions in people. The mistreatment of young, innocent children and the snuffing of a young life before that person is able to carve a place in the world for himself and strive for achievement and happiness causes the well adjusted, mentally healthy people to feel stronger emotions of grief and remorse.

I hope you understand this.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah its a smartphone sometimes it works sometimes I don't know where it gets this

it seems to have a mind of its own at times and translates third person to first person for no apparent reason

it likes to add words for no apparent reason sometimesand removes other words for no apparent reason other times

sometimes it's more like it's responding to what I'm sayinginstead of recording what I'm saying


Denton Western society has desensitized itself to acts of violence and abuse through the mass mediathe government only legitimizes its use of violence and abuse through means of propaganda and cultural indoctrination and that's the only reason why its seen any differently it's the same monster where the same values the issue is that those values are applied to only some actors instead of everyone Society shouldn't need to dish up and apply powers or activities to only some people and say that those acts are justified and morally good well for anyone else to do those things its a horrible crime it's black and white either it's all a horrible crime or its all acceptable


the its only my job not who I really am is a bunch of nonsense. either its moral and acceptable or it's not nothing changes when you put on the uniform or start working for the State Department
it's just a matter of who you treat with human rights and true you don't Society has instilled authority by use of force instead of reason and that's why these people only did what they were taught was the right way 2 raise their childwere they wrong? it was their child unless you think children should be free then personally I support parents deciding for their children before the government but truly if the parents abused their children then they accept the use of violence is acceptable to educate them too. if education is merely a matter of rule by the most fit rule by force if society rules by force it's always going to be whoever has the most power through violence and that's the problem


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> yeah its a smartphone sometimes it works sometimes I don't know where it gets this
> 
> it seems to have a mind of its own at times and translates third person to first person for no apparent reason
> 
> ...


Do you want people to have a clue about what you are trying to say? This isn't working worth a flip. Face it. Your device hates you.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton it takes a couple times reading it to check it for typos. just wait a few minutes after my post for the correct version to show up


Will said:


> yeah its a smartphone sometimes it works sometimes I don't know where it gets this
> 
> it seems to have a mind of its own at times and translates third person to first person for no apparent reason. regardless of my devices personality it would take so long to finger this out letter by letter on the touch pad
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> Denton it takes a couple times reading it to check it for typos. just wait a few minutes after my post for the correct version to show up


Say what?

Also, notice how I quoted your post, after which you seriously edited it to add more? That would have been much better off as another separate post. After it was edited to make sense, by the way. :lol:


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

I think that Will and oddapple are in some sort of strange competition. :grin:


----------

